# Canbus question



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Right having finally got a reversing camera, I need to wire it in.

Only 5 wires a + & - at each end, and a signal wire from the gearbox.

However we have the omnibus Canbus to contend with, and so far I've only earthed the camera.

I've identified the wire going into the back lights for the reversing light which I thought would do for the camera, as it would only come on when hitting reverse, but is it a wise move.

Also not sure where to pick up the feed for the monitor either, and as for the reverse switch wire, I'm also in the dark.

So if any of you has already done this and got the T shirt etc, I'd be grateful for any advice before I proceed.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I picked up a live feed from the back of the cig lighter for the screen and used this for the camera as well

That way I can use it as a "rear view mirror" rather than only when reversing

Works for me

Cheers

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The power wire for my reversing camera was soldered to the bulb carrier of the reversing light on my Hymer by the installer, working fine after 5 years. Only time a Canbus relay was fitted was when thevtowbar was installed.

Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

My understanding is you cannot just pick up a live feed from anywhere as there is no such thing on a canbus system.
On the mini's you can buy additional light and just plug them into the canbus wiring already in place but they won't work as the bus wires are always live but the computer needs to send a signal to each lamp to tell it to turn on and it needs programming with the unique ID's of any new equipment. 
If you start adding things that aren't compatible you can cause all sorts of problems and maybe even damage something that is expensive.

James


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

When I put one onto a Burtsner a few years ago I wired the camera to the number plate light, if I wanted to look behind even when travelling I just put the sidelights on.

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Had the same problem so I just wired it to a switch mounted on the dash feed taken from cigar lighter .so when I reverse I just flick the switch.also it's handy if you want in on while driving.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't know what van you have kev, but on mine, the gearbox reversing light switch is green with a black stripe photo here


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NTG said:


> Don't know what van you have kev, but on mine, the gearbox reversing light switch is green with a black stripe photo here


Thanks Nick, different system so a few questions, my camera has a live and earth, where would you suggest I pick up the live, do I really need to run it from the front, not happy about just piggy backing without knowing for certain which wire to use.

Also same question for the monitor, as it needs a separate feed then what the gearbox wire might provide, hope the Green/Black is the same on a 07 Relay, it'll save a bit of head scratching.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

why dont you run it from the leisure battery via manual switch that way it wont interfere with the canbus at all and you can switch on at will to see behind whenever you want, if you use an illuminated switch you wont leave it on by accident, nice pics, by the way i think you will find its compulsory for the gas locker to have a steel lining if it encroaches into the hab area..


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Wire it straight back to your engine or leisure battery, forget the reverse light for it is more useful if you can turn it on when you want and use it as a rear view mirror, you know the times when someone sits right behind you and you can't see them in your mirrors

Make sure you have an in line fuse to suit from the supply wire and you have a rocker switch or similar on the dashboard because the monitor will switch off, but the camera remains live and will flatten your battery if you don't cut off the supply wire feed.

Ray.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Kev, If it's just a reversing camera then stick with the live supply from either reversing light as you said previously. If you want to be able to use it all the time, then you need to install a switched supply from the front. I like Mike's idea of using the number plate light so that you just switch on your sidelights then your camera is available all the time. This would not work for me because my display is also the radio & satnav.
I don't know anything about the display you are using but it may have an output to supply the camera so that when you switch on your display, the camera is powered. That's just a guess though. Or, the display might be switched on via the gearbox reversing light switch.
For the display power supply I would use the cigar lighter as hogan said. The wiring for the cigar lighter is accessible from the fuse box Here and use one of These as recommended by Techno100 which will save a bit of work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sideways said:


> why dont you run it from the leisure battery via manual switch that way it wont interfere with the canbus at all and you can switch on at will to see behind whenever you want, if you use an illuminated switch you wont leave it on by accident, nice pics, by the way i think you will find its compulsory for the gas locker to have a steel lining if it encroaches into the hab area..


I'd rather integrate it if poss as the LBs have enough cables coming off them already.

Re the gas locker lining, it seems lining is not mandatory, although you'd think so, it has a oversized drop out vent so unless it actually catches fire not a problem , it used to be to give the fire brigade chance to put it out but now they just let them burn so long as all the occupants are all accounted for.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> HI.
> 
> Wire it straight back to your engine or leisure battery, forget the reverse light for it is more useful if you can turn it on when you want and use it as a rear view mirror, you know the times when someone sits right behind you and you can't see them in your mirrors
> 
> ...


It's a reversing camera not rearview Ray, it points almost straight down, I'd much prefer it integrated as it was designed to be, then it's only on and only viewable while reversing, as it's a cheap one I don't really want to have any part of it overheating if it's on all the time and even with a switch I'd forget to turn it off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NTG said:


> Kev, If it's just a reversing camera then stick with the live supply from either reversing light as you said previously. If you want to be able to use it all the time, then you need to install a switched supply from the front. I like Mike's idea of using the number plate light so that you just switch on your sidelights then your camera is available all the time. This would not work for me because my display is also the radio & satnav.
> I don't know anything about the display you are using but it may have an output to supply the camera so that when you switch on your display, the camera is powered. That's just a guess though. Or, the display might be switched on via the gearbox reversing light switch.
> For the display power supply I would use the cigar lighter as hogan said. The wiring for the cigar lighter is accessible from the fuse box Here and use one of These as recommended by Techno100 which will save a bit of work.


I had a look at the lamp wiring and they seem to be very thin, hence me thinking they might just be canbus signal wires only, (can you tell I'm well versed in electrickery) both the cam and screen are powered separately, so need individual supplies and fuses, just not happy about joining into the reverse light wire without being 200% certain that it won't cause any problems later.

I like the Ciggy lighter feed idea, and the piggy back fuses, do you know if that the right size for a 07 Citroen Relay fuse box I can't get to mine easily, I thought they were standard fuses, don't even know where the fuse box is yet as been concentrating on the build side which doesn't touch the van side until now.

I need to move on with it as I have access all the way down the drivers side at head hight till tomorrow when it's all getting boxed in.

Right, back to finishing the wardrobe bottom gubbins.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Kev, the reversing light wire at the rear light wont be canbus, it's a 12v supply wire. This is the wire I used. An in line fuse to the camera from this wire wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NTG said:


> Kev, the reversing light wire at the rear light wont be canbus, it's a 12v supply wire. This is the wire I used. An in line fuse to the camera from this wire wouldn't be a bad idea.


Cheers Nick. I'll get to it tomorrow.

Nothing worse than not being sure.


----------

